# Tchaikovsky - Op.48 - Serenade for strings in C major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Herbert von Karajan, conductor 
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

It's among the best of its type and clearly a winner among Tchaikovsky's overall output.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

My favorite work by Tchaikovsky. Preferred interpretation is the one recorded by Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra in 1960 originally on Columbia lp (available currently on Sony cd).


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Not my cup of tea. The melodies are nothing special, and I find the work rather bland. The 2nd movement is a nice waltz, but that's the best I can offer - not so good, not so bad.


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

Such an immersive and atmospheric work; absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

larold said:


> It's among the best of its type and clearly a winner among Tchaikovsky's overall output.


Yes, I find it superior to the orchestral suites, to the first 3 symphonies, to several other pieces, also to most of PIT's chamber music. As that composer cannot really play his brilliant orchestration card with pure strings it lacks a bit vs. the best of ballets and the late symphonies but I like also that it's such unpretentious piece that never seems to try anything one could not achieve in the format.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I think it's a masterpiece. Plain and simple. Vladimir Jurowski and the London Philharmonic is my reference recording.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I too think it's a masterpiece and prefer it over Tchaikovsky's three first symphonies, his orchestral suites and several of his other pieces. Excellent, of course. The Karajan/BPO performance in the OP is my favorite. I rate it as an 8.5 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

I have loved this work since I first heard it. This is stylistically different than Tchaikovsky’s more popular works, but it is truly inspired and worth more attention. I listen to it often. Excellent!

The sonics and performance on this recording by the LSO are exceptional:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Voted ; Very Good, prefer the Muti -Sir Neville Marriner and Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

*Absolutely!!!*



Brahmsian Colors said:


> Preferred interpretation is the one recorded by Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra in 1960 originally on Columbia lp (available currently on Sony cd).
> 
> View attachment 179700


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I rated it very good, but my rating of Balanchine’s ballet set to this music Is magnificent.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Excellent. My favorite piece by Tchaikovsky.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't like it. Dull music, for the most part. Symphonies 4-6, Piano concerto 1 and Violin concerto are much better.


----------

